# Sleepy Shopkeeper



## conradtan (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## kaymlo (Jul 30, 2008)

i really really like this shot.


----------



## ernie (Jul 30, 2008)

you'd think he'd put at least _one_ of those hats over his eyes if he's taking a nap 
nice shot!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 30, 2008)

Heh heh, 'hats off to you' for the nice capture!








(Oh c'mon, someone was gonna use it. It might as well be me)


----------



## tirediron (Jul 30, 2008)

Well captured!


----------



## conradtan (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## potownrob (Jul 30, 2008)

so...did you wake him up?


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jul 30, 2008)

What hats?  I like it.  The soft focus of the edges give it a somewhat lensbaby feel to it and makes me feel as though I'm stepping into his dreams if that makes sense.  Neat shot.


----------



## conradtan (Jul 31, 2008)

potownrob said:


> so...did you wake him up?




Actually I DID wake him when the shutter clicked! I felt bad so I bought a hat. Haha!


----------



## danir (Jul 31, 2008)

Fantastic.


----------



## Roger (Jul 31, 2008)

top shot...I am curious why many of the edges are warped....and others not.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 31, 2008)

Roger said:


> top shot...I am curious why many of the edges are warped....and others not.


 
Whew!  I thought that it was just me!  

I really like the shot except for all the warping.  That actually didn't help my headache much at all.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 31, 2008)

Great shot.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jul 31, 2008)

Yup great shot.. honestly! I love how one of if not the main subject frames the other main subject/main subject. Works a treat in B&W as well.. Think i might just nominate this one, 52 minutes to go.


----------



## conradtan (Aug 1, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> Yup great shot.. honestly! I love how one of if not the main subject frames the other main subject/main subject. Works a treat in B&W as well.. Think i might just nominate this one, 52 minutes to go.




Thank you all! Nomination? What an honor! :blushing:


----------



## shaih (Aug 1, 2008)

very good!


----------



## kaymlo (Aug 1, 2008)

i can't believe i didn't notice the warping before... it's all over the pic!  how/why is that effect there?


----------



## Kazoo (Aug 2, 2008)

Wicked shot, feels like all the hats are staring at him.


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 3, 2008)

this is a great shot. Best i've seen on here in a while.

Good job!


----------

